# WE've talked about this before but we have so many new folks I thought I'd ask



## rkunsaw

Just to see their answers.

Have you ever eaten anything containing beavers anal glands?


----------



## Old Hipster

Jeezus Mister, way to make me almost spew coffee onto my key-board. (and I am at work)

Nope, not that I know of and I'll take it a step further, I think I can safely say I have never eaten ANYTHING with any animal's anal sacs as part of the ingredients.

Is that something you folks in the south eat with collard greens ?! layful:


----------



## CeeCee

I know this one ...I read a lot of weird articles, lol

you can't think about these things when you're eating though ....

http://www.businessinsider.com/11-disgusting-ingredients-that-arent-advertised-in-food-2012-3?op=1


----------



## Old Hipster

CeeCee said:


> I know this one ...I read a lot of weird articles, lol
> 
> you can't think about these things when you're eating though ....
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/11-disgusting-ingredients-that-arent-advertised-in-food-2012-3?op=1


Ok I'm still good. No Beaver anal glands in my ice cream! I only eat ice cream that is cream, milk, vanilla and sugar, or some other flavor that is just what it says. So unless I buy Anal Sac flavored ice cream, I'm not worrying.


----------



## CeeCee

Lol, I always thought natural flavorings were a good thing...those sneaky food companies!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

That's a negative here Rkunsaw.


----------



## Vivjen

And here, thank goodness,and I am not that keen on ice-cream!


----------



## rkunsaw

Cadbury eggs are one thing that comes to mind and many products that say Natural flavor..Beaver anal glands are in more things than you would expect.


----------



## SifuPhil

rkunsaw said:


> ..Beaver anal glands are in more things than you would expect.



That's because they're so busy! 

Busy little beavers
Use their busy beaver hands
Just be careful not to eat
Those busy beaver anal glands

~_ Burma Shave_


----------



## CeeCee

:lofl:


----------



## Falcon

My dog thinks my carpet is for expressing his anal glands.  YUCK.   Out comes the stain remover.


----------



## SifuPhil

Falcon said:


> My dog thinks my carpet is for expressing his anal glands.  YUCK.   Out comes the stain remover.



Maybe you need the Bullseye Pee Pads, as seen on TV!

Well, not _you_ per se ... I mean, your _dog_.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## SifuPhil

It's _liquid_ beaver anal gland, too - not solid! Those French know how to live! nthego:


----------



## Pappy

Yep, it's true....


----------



## Old Hipster

So where are they getting all of those beavers that they are getting the anal glands from? 

I know a lot about anal glands, our Scottie dog had to have her's removed, but we didn't think to make anything out of them. Maybe we could have made butterscotch ice cream.


----------



## CeeCee

Falcon said:


> My dog thinks my carpet is for expressing his anal glands.  YUCK.   Out comes the stain remover.



Pickles has never done that!  His butt looks okay to me but he is due for a Beauty treatment and I was going to have them do that too..if needed.


----------



## CeeCee

Old Hipster said:


> So where are they getting all of those beavers that they are getting the anal glands from?
> 
> I know a lot about anal glands, our Scottie dog had to have her's removed, but we didn't think to make anything out of them. Maybe we could have made butterscotch ice cream.



Why did she have them removed?


----------



## Pappy

When we had our dog, the vet showed the wife and I how to squeeze out the anal glands. When we got back into the car, I looked at the wife and she looked at me and we said at the same time....no way are we doing this.....


----------



## CeeCee

Lol, I know what you mean...I have heard some horror stories about it.  It's not something I care to do.


----------



## Old Hipster

CeeCee said:


> Why did she have them removed?





Pappy said:


> When we had our dog, the vet showed the wife and I how to squeeze out the anal glands. When we got back into the car, I looked at the wife and she looked at me and we said at the same time....no way are we doing this.....


One of them got infected one time and ruptured, so the Vet said she needed them out. It is a pretty common operation.

And yeah Pappy we never wanted to express them oveselves either. Ewww.....

Little dogs are prone to the problem more than larger dogs.


----------



## CeeCee

My dog is little.  Why aren't they just removed when they are little?  What do tney need them for?


----------



## SifuPhil

Maybe because Nature put them there? 

Little dogs seem to be subject to _many_ afflictions, don't they? Much more so than the big ones. Psychological problems as well ...

I'll say this - anyone tries to express MY anal glands, I'd better be getting dinner and a movie first.


----------



## Old Hipster

CeeCee said:


> My dog is little. Why aren't they just removed when they are little? What do tney need them for?


It's not something to do for no reason. They work when a dog poops and sometimes they don't work correctly and get clogged up.
I'm sure google can give you all the info you need about anal glands. 



SifuPhil said:


> Maybe because Nature put them there?
> 
> Little dogs seem to be subject to _many_ afflictions, don't they? Much more so than the big ones. Psychological problems as well ...
> 
> I'll say this - anyone tries to express MY anal glands, I'd better be getting dinner and a movie first.


Human's don't have anal glands. ( that probably applies in your case as well) layful:


----------



## TICA

Well this tread is making me gag.   I may never eat ice cream again.


----------



## SifuPhil

Old Hipster said:


> Human's don't have anal glands. ( that probably applies in your case as well) layful:



I beg to differ ...

The Ohio Journal of Science

And, for those fans of Wiki ...

[h=2]Humans[/h]The anal glands are located in the wall of the anal canal. They secrete into the anal canal via anal ducts which open into the anal crypts along the level of the dentate line.  The glands themselves are located at varying depths in the anal canal  wall, some in between the layers of the internal and external sphincter  (the intersphincteric plane). The cryptoglandular theory states that  obstruction of these ducts, presumably by accumulation of foreign  material (e.g. fecal bacterial plugging) in the crypts, may lead to perianal abscess and fistula formation. [SUP][4][/SUP] [SUP][5][/SUP]



 


 Diagram showing anal canal, with dentate line,  along which anal crypts open. Anal glands drain into anal crypts via  anal ducts. Note also intersphincteric plane where some of these glands  are located.




 [SUP][/SUP]


----------



## CeeCee

:magnify:


----------



## SifuPhil

Sorry for the small scale ... here ya' go - BOOM!



As we progress down the longitudinal muscle groupings please keep your hands and feet inside the vehicle ... you're going to feel a bit squeezed as we pass the internal sphincter, nothing to worry about ... and now we enter the ancient anal canal ... note the beautiful gondolas with the romance-filled couples in them ... the anal valves are now visible on your right, that's a good picture for those of you with cameras ... now we're passing between the columns of Morgagni, a famous 17th century architect who also worked on the famed sewers of Paris ... and now, as we finish our ride and come to the mucous membrane, we here at GlandLand would like to thank you once again for your patronage. Have a good exit!


----------



## Pappy

Gives new meaning to: standing around with his head up his arse. Maybe he is just checking his glands.


----------



## Old Hipster

LMAO I stand corrected. Thank you Dr. Phil.

Apparently my knowledge of anal sacs is limited to four legged critters.



Pappy said:


> Gives new meaning to: standing around with his head up his arse. Maybe he is just checking his glands.


----------



## CeeCee

That might be a good thing...Margo!


----------



## SifuPhil

Old Hipster said:


> LMAO I stand corrected. Thank you Dr. Phil.
> 
> Apparently my knowledge of anal sacs is limited to four legged critters.



No problem - it's my specialty.






... don't ask.


----------



## SifuPhil

Actually, it's a bit strange because there's an ongoing controversy over whether humans do actually _have_ anal glands. There are supporters and detractors for that bit of anatomical puzzlement. 

Some say that what we humans have down there are not _really_ glands; others insist that ones like the sebaceous glands (sweat glands) on our bottoms qualify. 

I suppose it's just another one of those times when the terms and definitions are tossed into the air ...


----------



## CeeCee

If we can't answer a simple question like do we have anal glands, no wonder we don't have answers for what is the meaning of life?


----------



## SifuPhil

CeeCee said:


> If we can't answer a simple question like do we have anal glands, no wonder we don't have answers for what is the meaning of life?



Wouldn't it be wonderful if the answer for one was the answer for the other as well?


----------



## Vivjen

The answer to the meaning of life is 42; I thought everybody knew that.

Hitch-hikers guide to the Galaxy; a great book, and TV series.


----------



## CeeCee

Never read it though I've wanted to.

Okay, then that was an easy question.

How about...where are the dinosaurs in the bible?


----------



## Vivjen

Hmmmmmm, leave that one with me...


----------



## SifuPhil

CeeCee said:


> How about...where are the dinosaurs in the bible?



If we are to accept certain interpretations of the Bible, dinosaurs roamed the Earth with Man only a few thousand years ago. They were on Noah's Ark and the fossilized remains of their relatives left behind were hidden in the mud of that famous flood. 

It is also hypothesized that the term "dragon", used many times in the Old Testament, supposedly refers to dinosaurs. 

In Job 40:15-24 God describes to Job a great beast known as a behemoth, described as "the chief of the ways of God". The supposition here is that it is dinosaurs that were being referred to.


----------



## Vivjen

Once again, I bow to your knowledge, Phil


----------



## SifuPhil

And once again I cheated - I had to look up the exact Scripture on that one. 

The only reason I knew this was because of previous - and often, heated - encounters on a religion and spirituality forum.


----------



## Ozarkgal

This guy must have just been checking out the stocker's  anal glands...some people are beyond disgusting.  Honestly though, some people walk around clueless..How many times could someone sniff your butt, before you caught on?


----------



## Falcon

I think that he's just checking to see  (smell) if other butt sniffers left any messages for him.


----------



## That Guy

Falcon said:


> I think that he's just checking to see  (smell) if other butt sniffers left any messages for him.



Just checkin' for ice cream . . .


----------



## SifuPhil

Maybe it smelled like pepperoni pizza and marble Halvah. :rofl:

That's just another example of how unaware most people are.


----------



## CeeCee

SifuPhil said:


> If we are to accept certain interpretations of the Bible, dinosaurs roamed the Earth with Man only a few thousand years ago. They were on Noah's Ark and the fossilized remains of their relatives left behind were hidden in the mud of that famous flood.
> 
> It is also hypothesized that the term "dragon", used many times in the Old Testament, supposedly refers to dinosaurs.
> 
> In Job 40:15-24 God describes to Job a great beast known as a behemoth, described as "the chief of the ways of God". The supposition here is that it is dinosaurs that were being referred to.



but man was around when there were dinosaurs according to my science classes!


----------



## Vivjen

Do you mean that CeeCee ?


----------



## CeeCee

Lol...I meant WASN'T around...thanks Vivjen .


----------



## Vivjen

Thank goodness for that; I wondered if you had joined the flat earth society! No offence to anybody who belongs...


----------



## CeeCee

I should be more careful posting...was multi tasking.

Glad you caught it though...I am blonde but not dumb!


----------



## Vivjen

I KNOW that....


----------



## CeeCee

Thanks, but I am not as smart as some on here!  I've noticed this is a very intelligent group.


----------



## Vivjen

Intelligent, witty, and very funny. I have enjoyed my first week greatly.
Will flattery work?!


----------



## CeeCee

Lol...I hope so!


----------



## Vivjen

So do I!


----------



## SifuPhil

LOL - I was ready to send CC my vintage copy of _The Little Golden Book of Dinosaurs_ ...


----------



## CeeCee

What???  You know where I live??

i do know where to kick a man, lol!


----------



## SifuPhil

CeeCee said:


> What???  You know where I live??
> 
> i do know where to kick a man, lol!



I not only _know_ where you live ...

... look out your kitchen window ... 

BWA-hahahahahahahaha! 

And, you only know where to kick a man who isn't trained to expect it!


----------



## Vivjen

:lofl:


----------



## CeeCee

SifuPhil said:


> I not only _know_ where you live ...
> 
> ... look out your kitchen window ...
> 
> BWA-hahahahahahahaha!
> 
> And, you only know where to kick a man who isn't trained to expect it!



Ill have to think of something else for you!


----------



## SifuPhil

CeeCee said:


> Ill have to think of something else for you!



Oh, darn ... me and my big mouth ... 

If you answer the door and a knight in rusty armor is standing there, 89% probability is that it's me.


----------



## Pappy

Would this help, Phil?


----------



## SifuPhil

Pappy said:


> Would this help, Phil?



OW! OWOWOWOWOWOWOW! 



Oooooooooh ....


----------



## CeeCee

What the heck is that?


----------



## SifuPhil

CeeCee said:


> What the heck is that?



A Salad Spitter ...


----------



## CeeCee

With those jagged edges, it would work!

I just can't figure out if it's a chastity belt or jock strap type thingy.

Those jagged edges have me confused.  

Maybe some SM sex toy??


----------



## SifuPhil

It's actually a medieval gas-mask - see the two eye holes?

And the filter goes in front.


----------



## CeeCee

Don't make me have to go on my computer and do an image search, lol.


----------



## SifuPhil

CeeCee said:


> Don't make me have to go on my computer and do an image search, lol.



Okay, okay, I'm sorry.

... it's a Saint Bernard muzzle.


----------



## CeeCee

I don't believe you!


----------



## Vivjen

I don't either, but I thought I might just be ignorant!


----------



## SifuPhil

... spaghetti strainer? Upside-down crown? Transmission case from a '37 Buick?


----------

